
How would you convince a domain owner to sell his domain to you? - barredo
http://answers.onstartups.com/questions/36106/how-would-you-convince-a-domain-owner-to-sell-his-domain-to-you
======
orbitingpluto
Make him an offer he couldn't refuse... (obligatory)

